# Mileage and expense tracking apps



## Laura Z (Sep 22, 2016)

Hey! Laura from Stride Drive here. Full disclosure: this is a sponsored thread with UberPeople.net.

I wanted to start a thread on mileage tracking apps and tax questions. We've gotten a lot of positive feedback from drivers who have switched to Stride Drive from paid apps like MileIQ, Sherpashare, Everlance, and Quickbooks SE. Most other apps are now paid-only, while Stride Drive is 100% free (and always will be).

*Are you paying for a tracking app?* *This month, we'll reimburse you to switch to Stride Drive*, our free app.

If you're using one of the above mentioned paid apps to track your rideshare expenses, forward your iTunes receipt ([email protected]) from September and we'll refund you for it you when you switch to Stride Drive (click here to download).

*Why are we willing to refund you?* We're confident that Stride Drive is the best app out there and believe you shouldn't have to pay to maximize your rideshare income.

We've made it easier than ever to add your past mileage so that you don't leave a penny on the table when it comes to tracking all of your deductions.

We also want to open this thread to any expense tracking or tax questions you have. We work with CPAs to build the app and to help drivers. So ask away and *I'll make sure to get your tax questions answered*!


----------



## UberZF (Apr 11, 2016)

Still awaiting the Google/Droid version, and allowing Canadians to use it.


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

What are the plans for releasing an Android version of Stride Drive?


----------



## Laura Z (Sep 22, 2016)

UberZF said:


> Still awaiting the Google/Droid version, and allowing Canadians to use it.


We're currently working on it and developing web-based tools as well!


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

Laura Z said:


> Stride Drive





Laura Z said:


> *Are you paying for a tracking app?* *This month, we'll reimburse you to switch to Stride Drive*, our free app.


Sorry...


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

I am waiting here for it to pop on Google Play...


----------



## dbsanders (Jul 9, 2016)

I've been trying a few of these, and this looks like a good option. A very simple and effective app so far. I like that it doesn't try to do every type of driving/expenses for any business, just for rideshare drivers.


----------



## Laura Z (Sep 22, 2016)

dbsanders said:


> I've been trying a few of these, and this looks like a good option. A very simple and effective app so far. I like that it doesn't try to do every type of driving/expenses for any business, just for rideshare drivers.


Thanks for the feedback! We've tried to make the app incredibly easy to use.


----------



## JimboDTLA (Jul 12, 2016)

I've been using this app for a few month now. Solid app easy interface, does what it says with minimal fuss. -unpaid real life human.


----------



## joeking (Sep 27, 2016)

very good app,. best I seen so far


----------



## Laura Z (Sep 22, 2016)

joeking said:


> very good app,. best I seen so far


Thanks Joe! Feel free to share any feedback for how we could make it better.


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

Will this app work in Australia, using Kilometres and Litres, etc?


----------



## Laura Z (Sep 22, 2016)

MyRedUber said:


> Will this app work in Australia, using Kilometres and Litres, etc?


It's currently only available in the U.S.


----------

